# Hair tourniquet



## HBULLOCK (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of a diagnosis for hair tourniquet??  Thanks:d


----------



## KatHopkins (Jan 13, 2010)

There's an E code
E928.4 - external constriction caused by hair.

For the injury, I think you just code "superficial Injury" of whatever body part...ie 917.8 if it was a toe injury.

Hope that helps...


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jan 13, 2010)

That's great.  Thanks for your input!!  :d


----------

